# Tax and accountant advice



## marc75 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, my name is Marc and I am an IT technician/computer programmer. What is the most efficient way to work in Cyprus? Run a limited company or work as self employed, I am looking for a solution that will give me the least headaches and that would be the most rewarding financially? I am also looking for a reliable and reasonably priced local accountant (in the Peyia/Paphos area) who would be able to give me additional information and help me with the paperwork. Maybe you could PM me some names/contacts. Your comments and help are greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,
The least stressful and least expensive way is to register as self employed rather than going down the road of registering company. The government have their hands in your pocket for every little thing if you have a ltd as we have found out in the last few years. They keep coming up with yet another tax for companies to pay no matter how much or how little you are earning.

Veronica


----------



## akw666 (Jun 17, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Hi,
> The least stressful and least expensive way is to register as self employed rather than going down the road of registering company. The government have their hands in your pocket for every little thing if you have a ltd as we have found out in the last few years. They keep coming up with yet another tax for companies to pay no matter how much or how little you are earning.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica - thanks for sharing this. I was thinking about setting up LTD co. over here and would be interested in a few details of the extra costs that you mention above.

Andrew


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

akw666 said:


> Hi Veronica - thanks for sharing this. I was thinking about setting up LTD co. over here and would be interested in a few details of the extra costs that you mention above.
> 
> Andrew


One of the big differences is the accounting and audit costs. The regulations for a LTD is much stricter


----------



## lora04 (Nov 3, 2014)

I was also interested in finding out more information about incorporation in Cyprus. I found this website to be extremely helpful, with pros and cons of all the different legal entities with the tax/account regulations for each. Good luck with your new venture in Cyprus!


----------

